# Timing Cover



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, finally got spark, then gas...will start 
buuut cant keep her running because i need to put the radiator in it :lol:
ran into a problem though...the water pump is rusted and full of what looks like calcium deposits..and the hose inlet on the timing cover is broken!!! 
i ordered the new water pump and gaskets...but i cant find a timing cover anywhere,,,,at least not one that is 200 bucks...is that normal?? if so i guess i will have to break down and do it....if not can anyone recommend a website or anywhere else for purchase,,,,shes a 67 gto 400 .....thanks for reading

Joe


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

That is the cost of a timing cover. I would strongly recomend getting a 1969 and later timing cover. They have a way better cooling system. I would also get a high flow water pump. In the technical section of this forum there is a sticky; Possible causes for GTO's overheating. You should read all of that before you buy a timing cover and pump.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

While I usually agree 100% with dimitri when he posts, I have to add my 2 cents here. The '67 GTO uses and "8 bolt water pump" and timing cover. Yes, the later 11 bolt cover (the one that everybody has) is a slightly better design, but not "way better". I've run nothing but 8 bolt on my GTO's for over 30 years and they work fine IF the cooling system is maintained. If you "upgrade" to an 11 bolt cover and pump, you will need all new pulleys, balancer included, and divider plates, too. You're looking at $500 or so, maybe more. The '67 pulleys will not line up with the late pump, and you'll throw belts. My advice is to find an 8 bolt cover, order the new repro plates, clearance the plates to fit the pump, and go from there. Try the PYforumsonline for parts. I see 8 bolt covers for $100-$150 all the time. It's what they cost. The "calcium" you see is electrolysis between the aluminum of the cover and the iron of the block. When these cars sit and sit, it happens. The radiators get eaten up, too. What I did with mine was spray a coating of Glyptal insulation enamel on the inside of the cover and on the plates to seal them off from future corrosion. Glyptal can be had at electrical supply houses.


----------



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys...I really appreciate it...I think I will stick to the 8 hole to keep my cost down right now...once I have a good driver then i can slowly do the upgrades...I appreciate the insight...hope to get her on the road soon!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GoatJoe, you may also be able to get a good used entire 11-bolt set-up (pulleys, balancer, the whole thing) "on the cheap". Nothing wrong with that. This is a really common problem with Pontiacs that have set up for some time. Good luck.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can also get a new one 8 or 11 bolt...try Butler Performance or KRE... one of the last things you want to do is get a leak and get engine Coolant into your oil ! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just FYI everyone....Kauffman (KRE) has the old style 8 bolt cover, with the seal installed, new casting, for $175....


----------



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks much all.....I think I found one for 35 bucks...I will let you know!!

keeping my fingers crossed lol


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently ordered some items from BOP and they are listing a repro for the early covers in literature they sent with the order. I haven't seen anyone post about purchasing but they have them listed with the later rpro cover which has been out for a number of years. You might want to check them out.


----------



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks for all the replys...I was going to get a sweet deal for one for 35 bux...but the private shipping through UPS was 140 bucks.....no wonder they complain their business is down...how can a private party shipper pay that and compete with a business ??!!!????

I will check the websites you guys gave me...thnx again


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Something's screwy. I shipped a model T hood (30 pounds crated) UPS last week cross country for $40. I shipped a pair of Pontiac heads cross country (180 pounds) for about $140 last year. A timing cover weighs what, 3 pounds???


----------



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

:agree
Yeah...thats what i said when I got off the phone....I found out he was using a UPS service...not an actual UPS store...so they were jacing up the price...I am getting the water pump, timing cover, and a few odds and ends...so will be about 40-50 bux shipped...we got it all worked out now lol.....


----------

